
Why don't UPS drivers turn left? - kposehn
https://qz.com/895691/ups-drivers-dont-turn-left-and-it-saves-them-10-million-gallons-of-gas-a-year/?utm_source=atlfb
======
wahern
Two wrongs don't make a right, but three rights make a left.

I wish more city drivers remembered that. It's difficult to make it a habit--
even I struggle to remind myself to just go around the block sometimes--but
it's just so important to remember. A disproportionate number of accidents
(especially deadly pedestrian accidents) happen on left turns. It's also often
less stressful to go around. A little bit of patience goes a long way. You
don't need a computer to tell you that.

The worst is when people stop short, or cut across lanes, to take a left. And
similar to swerving to catch an off-ramp or fork, just indefensible. Shooting
offenses....

------
nlawalker
I wish route-finding apps (Google Maps, Waze, etc.) more heavily penalized
left turns and aggressive/risky maneuvers in their route-costing algorithms,
if they do at all.

Waze in particular is frustrating, as it aggressively routes you down side
streets with the intent of saving you time, but following its route always
seems to result in trying to turn left across two lanes of fast traffic (or
pull straight through four lanes) with no traffic signal a minute or two
later.

